# The Ozzy47 Appreciation Thread



## willowtigger (Apr 11, 2021)

Just like I said in chat, if I could be half as good a person as you are then I would be happy with that :


----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks, but one shouldn’t want to be like me.


----------



## Lammchen (Apr 28, 2022)

I appreciate @Ozzy47 for all his kindness to others!


----------

